# Almost a STAR winner



## jvwalker81 (Jul 13, 2005)

I caught this hefty 31"er in E. MAtty Sunday mourning. I was on the water before sun up but B.S.ed around untill 7:30 waiting for the shrimper to pull up thier nets and sell us some shrimp. Got shrimp and headed out to do some mid-bay drifting. On the first drift me and a friend caught 10 trout with one 27" and then I caught the 31 and it was time to take her to the weigh station. My rusty hand held scale read somewhere just over 9 lbs. and I thought that It would take the lead for sure because it was huge. Got to Sargent beach bait and tackle and it wieghed 8.65 lbs. good enough for second place. A let down for sure but still a great accomplishment. I hope I get my fish back so I can get a skin mount since I had to kill such a beauty.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

i think it was worth the wait for the shrimp.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Ouch! So close. Thats a nice fish anyways - heck of an accomplishment. Good job


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

Starr winner or not that quite a catch!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I feel your pain. I got 2nd runner up (sounds like a beauty pageant) for dorado several years ago. Still 2cool to even place in the tournament and you do get a plaque that you can put next to the mount. Great conversation piece. Congrats on catching what few people can only dream about - myself included!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I love it, a 31" STAR runner-up caught out of a Jon Boat. WAY TO GO!!

.......ah, but I have to know how fast will she run and how shallow can it get up? LOL


----------



## DPG (Aug 13, 2005)

I know how you feel. I thought that I had a Star Tournament caliber trout last month. It was 27.75" and FAT from head to tail. Three scales showed it weighing between 8.1 and 8.9lbs. The official scale was some ghetto grocery store scale that I did not trust at all. It couldn't level off between 6lbs 15oz and 7lbs.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Man i feel for ya but that outclasses any trout that i have caught. been searchin for 28 years for that one. my biggest is only 28 and it was skinny. 
that is 1 great fish, i hope you ger her back also. would look reel good on the wall next to the plaque.


----------



## FLOUNDERINGFREE230 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Trout*

Awesome fish. Very well done.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Sssshhhhhh there are no fish there. In fact I'm pretty sure you caught the last trout ever to be taken from those waters.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Sssshhhhhh there are no fish there. In fact I'm pretty sure you caught the last trout ever to be taken from those waters.


Just too funny! What a trout!! Congrats, my son caught a 29" 3 years ago and I would not trust the scales where we weighed in! Do the mount, save the plaque, enjoy the story and keep fishing.


----------



## malbanese1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thats a beast,way to go.


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Awesome fish. Good Luck next year!


----------



## Want2Fish (Aug 12, 2005)

That's a beautiful hog Spec there, bud.....a real trophy in all of our books!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

You _should_ get it back. I weighed one in once. John Glenn mounted it for me and I had it back one year after the 1995 STAR. Congratulations on the "troph". And even if you don't stay on the leaderboard, you've got a trophy that should last for years to come. Don't skimp on the taxidermist, even it is going to take two years to get it back. The really good taxi's have a long waiting list. You'll have it alot longer than the time it takes to get it back. Congrats again!



jvwalker81 said:


> ...I hope I get my fish back so I can get a skin mount since I had to kill such a beauty.


----------



## jvwalker81 (Jul 13, 2005)

DPG said:


> . Three scales showed it weighing between 8.1 and 8.9lbs. The official scale was some ghetto grocery store scale that I did not trust at all. It couldn't level off between 6lbs 15oz and 7lbs.


The scale did not look bad and I know the owner of the bait shop but I still question the scale. I sure thought that trout was al least 9 lbs.. Maybe not though. I would like to see the 9 lbs. 2 oz. leader on the middle coast or atleast know how long it was. Wish I could have wieghed it on the same scale just to feel better about it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fine trout!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Very nice..........congrats


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats! Very nice trout, who'd a thought it when you were killing time waiting on the shrimper huh?


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

LOL! I think I caught more fish from my jon boat than I have from any of my other boats. Maybe I spent more time fishing and less time boat riding.


kenny said:


> I love it, a 31" STAR runner-up caught out of a Jon Boat. WAY TO GO!!
> 
> .......ah, but I have to know how fast will she run and how shallow can it get up? LOL


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great looking fish; congrats.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

WOW, Great Fish!!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Heck yeah! Great fish!


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Very nice trout. Congratz


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> LOL! I think I caught more fish from my jon boat than I have from any of my other boats. Maybe I spent more time fishing and less time boat riding.


I know I did. 
14' deep & wide Monark with a 8 hp Johnson.


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Proof positive that you don't need Croaker to catch trophy Trout.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

or ballyhoo like the jetty people that win this!


----------



## jvwalker81 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a 18 ft riveted John boat with a 70 hp engine that will almost hit 40 mph and will get up in 10 inches. I also seem to catch way more fish from my boat rather than my friends nicer boats.



Sow Trout said:


> LOL! I think I caught more fish from my jon boat than I have from any of my other boats. Maybe I spent more time fishing and less time boat riding.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish....sorry to hear it only hit second for you!


----------



## bkprop (Jan 19, 2006)

*Jon Boat catches fish*

And the best part is John rebuilt the motor on this boat.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

kenny said:


> I love it, a 31" STAR runner-up caught out of a Jon Boat. WAY TO GO!!
> 
> .......ah, but I have to know how fast will she run and how shallow can it get up? LOL


 I love every minute of it. Kudos to you for a fine catch,and Kenny I certainly concur the thoughts as a matter of fact those Jon boat days were the best in my LIFE .. Hands down , life was certainly grand ..:idea:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

jvwalker...You need to go to the General Fishing Discussion Board and claim yourself a new Billystix rod with that sow. Thread is titled "big trout"


----------



## jvwalker81 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info Huate Pursuit. I made an enrty and I hope see can stay on top for the month. Thanks again.



Haute Pursuit said:


> jvwalker...You need to go to the General Fishing Discussion Board and claim yourself a new Billystix rod with that sow. Thread is titled "big trout"


----------



## YAKUM!!! (May 23, 2006)

What's up Walker! I finally logged on to take a look at the Ol'Girl. Shoot - now I can see the prize that matches the expression (S***-Eat'n-Grin) that you've had on your face for the past two days. Man she's a beauty Congratulations. If I would of seen that one hit the surface the first word out of my mouth would have been YAKUM! ><)))'> I'll have to tell Roy about this one. I got to words for you on the mount. Chu-Ching $$$

C'ya on the water&#8230;.JD


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Todd Fuechec of El Campo caught the winning trout. I saw the pic's, it looked like it could have played tackle for the texans with the shoulders it had on it. I believe the fish was 29 inches. Will try to get him to post the pics.


----------



## jvwalker81 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info rvd. I would love to see that trout. I sure thought that I was going to top him and really **** him off but he dodged the bullet.


----------

